# 4wt rod help: Scott vs Sage



## Huntingsmysport

I am looking for a 4wt rod to fish drys and swing soft hackles. I  
can't decide between sage zxl and Scott g2. The truth is, I have a  
very difficult time telling the difference between rods. for instance,  
a $50 rod and a $200 rod I can tell a difference, but a $300 rod and  
$700 rod, I can't. Thus complicating comparing two $700 rods. I own  
sages, redingtons, echos, and st croixs. I have casted scotts next to  
st croix legend series rods. Today for instance, I threw 9 ft 5wts. I  
compared Scott s4 with st croix legend elite, and Scott a3 next to  
legend ultra. All were paired with same reels and lines, wf airflo  
sixth sense floating. Conclusion???all were nice, though I did not  
care for the finish on s4. Performance??? They all seemed good, but  
the issue is with the $440 vs $695 price tags. I honestly could not  
tell why spend more money were i buying a 5wt. So, now what about the  
4wt I want???? Help!


----------



## sinergy

At that price point I dont think your going to see much difference in quality be unique and go with the Scott g2 dont jump on the sage bandwagon like I did


----------



## wovenstonefly

I have cast both rod's and like both. but I have also broke both sage and Scott rods and sage returns your rod much much faster than Scott. I think I waited 3 months to get my Scott back. because of that I would buy a Sage unless I got a screaming deal on a Scott


----------



## wyogoob

Sage and Scoot are both great rods.

Ever think about getting a 10 footer? They are nice for swinging dry flies, fishing out of a tube, or czech-nymphing. On the other hand, for all-round flyfishing I don't think they cast as good as a similar weight and action 9-footer.


----------



## flyguy7

8'8" 4 wt G2 may be one of the finest casting dry fly rods of all time. Just an FYI, Winston is discontinuing their BIIX series rods and can be had for around 30% off from Winston dealers. Another exceptional rod for a good price. As far as comaring the rods go, try a truer casting line than the Airflo. Airflo lines have an exceptionally exaggerated weight forward head. Personally, I think the best way to get a feel for a particular rod is with a double taper line but maybe i'm just old school like that.


----------



## paraAdams

I have a Scott 2 wt and a Sage 6 wt. But my absolute favorite rod is the Winston BIIt 8'1/2 4 piece. Before you throw down any money, I would strongly advise you to go give it a try. It's the best, smoothest, sweetest rod I've ever fished with.

I'm not crazy about Scott anymore, Winston and Sage are two of the best. But if you really want to lay down some crazy coin check out the Thomas and Thomas rods. They are hard to find in Utah, probably because they are crazy expensive.


----------



## slapwater

The ZXL is a sweet rod and I'm sure you'd be happy with a Scott as well but just out of curiosity, if you can't tell the difference between a $700 rod and a $300 rod, why spend the money? If the $300 rod feels as good in hand you could sure buy alot of other crap with the extra $400. The Sage VT2s are on clearance right now for less than $300 and the 4wt is a great rod if you like the way they feel. There are alot of other good rods in the lower price range as well. I do think the ZXL or G2 are better rods than most of the lower priced models but if you can't tell the difference, who cares?


----------



## flyguy7

Well put Slapwater. Personally, im not a fan of the VT2's in the lighter line weights as the are a bit stiff for my personal taste. But if you love them fast rods then its a tough deal to beat. Although Winston classifies them as a fast action, the now-discontinued BIIX rids are more of a moderate action. It looks like they are 25% off, not 30%. Here's a link... http://frontrangeanglers.com/products/Winston Fly Rods?gclid=CObRkNa296MCFSH5iAodgkW5Hw


----------

